# Dating A Poljot



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I acquired this recently, and I'm just wondering what kind of age it is. I don't know much about them, but since it says "Made in Russia" rather than "USSR" on the dial then I guess it's relatively modern, however the case looks like the ones used in the 70's models, possibly chrome plated, and not the smoother full stainless steel polished style cases from the early 90's.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Picture of back


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

May be mildly franken... the case and back are those of a Sturmanski chronograph, one of my personal favourites.

However, the dial, and presumably the movement, appears to be a post 1995 example, most commonly encountered in a steel or gold plated case, such as the top and bottom ones here...











​
Either way it's a good solid watch; the 3133 is a sound movement, when kept serviced to avoid the 'Poljot Jump'.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info 

My first franken it seems. I was actually after a Sturmanski but the only ones that seem to come up are in poor condition or more than I want to pay. I'm not really bothered that it's a franken as it was a good price and I jumped on it without this particular model. Indeed it does look like it matches your Sekonda just with mine in the wrong case.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Still a nice watch, and I have seen several Sturmanski dials on E*ay lately.... so you could redial it.

Hands as well.

Sturmanskis have suddenly started going for silly money for some reason......

I have a couple of modern gold cases if you wanted to recase it with a bit of flash!


----------

